

New York Times Had a Mistake on Its Front Page Every Day for More Than a Century - matthiasv
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/01/-em-the-new-york-times-em-had-a-mistake-on-its-front-page-every-day-for-more-than-a-century/283076?single_page=true

======
Turing_Machine
So they started reusing issue numbers? That seems like a worse idea than just
living with the mistake, because now you have two separate papers with the
same number.

People usually cite newspapers by date, so it's not going to be a huge source
of error, but still...

